# Aurora 600?



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi,

So I'm getting the Aurora 600. I've researched so many cages and this one comes up trumps (atleast I think so far!)

Here's the link: AURORA SMALL ANIMAL CAGE

I'm actually getting at wholesale price as there's a pet supply shop, it's almost like a warehouse type of place where you buy in bulk - the guy there said he would order it in for me - so I'm paying around £170 for it, which covers delivery cost to the store and a bit of a profit for the guy :001_tongue:. They cost £269 most places - although viovet do it for £176. If your interested flat wholesale price is £154 before mark up. It's actually really well worth finding places like this as most of them time when I've spoken to managers of these none chain / none animal selling pet supply shops they'll happily order you something in at cost and sell it to you for a small profit for their efforts, all their doing is clicking a few buttons on a computer after all!

Why I like it:

It has a huge door, that can also be used as two smaller doors or even as a draw bridge (not sure if that's the right spelling of draw...)

also it has narrow bar spacing with lots of verticle and horizontal bars - which means no more hammock slipping, trying to stretch them over - realising you can't so then they wind up sagging etc - they will fit in place!

Also unlike the SRS/Explorer - not having two full front opening doors, means you can use the front part for additional hanging too - great for those tunnels/bridges etc.

It has 3 or 4 really large wooden platforms - which although they will need to treated or covered over - it does mean you can split the cage - 2 side by side covers the whole area - so very possible to saw out a hole and create two proper floors, or have them staggered, or what I may also do - just use my ferplast shelves instead. Means I can have my huge spiral rope hanging in the middle - basically lots of ways to change the layout of the cage.

What's not so great is the wire floor - but this can simply be taken out - leaving a pull out metal tray - my idea would either be to find a large plastic bottom or build one out of thick correx - it also has a metal edge around the bottom to keep substrate in.

And it's on wheels - they have one at my local garden centre and I've pushed it around to see how well it moves.

Cage overall seems very sturdy!

Alas of course though, I don't have it yet, and sometimes you only see the cons when you have the actual cage!

So can anyone here highlight any issues with this cage that I may not have thought off before I take the plunge and splurge? :001_tongue:

It will be for 7 bucks - range of ages - from 2month old kittens (getting next weekend) to 1 x approx 14mth old, 2 x 9mth olds and 2 x approx 7mth olds. (The approx are for rescues where the previous owners only had a loose idea of their ages :nonod

Can anyone think of any reasons this cage isn't great?

xx


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

I've always loved the look of that cage, I've not heard many people mention it though so I don't know if it's as good as it looks. It has wheels?! Never noticed that before. It gets even better


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've got the Aurora 450 and I do really like it. The only small issue I had was the shallow bottom tray ment lots of subtrate on the floor. I have added a bit of lino along the length of the bottom at the frount and that works a treat. Oh and the wire bottom is no problem to remove.
Enjoys your new cage and please post lots of photos and give a review once your set up. :thumbup:


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi - I certainly will post pics  Love rats hate photobucket though


----------

